# Other Animals > Other Pets >  American Five-Lined skink care?

## Xavier

Hey all, as you know from my previous thread, not only did I catch an American Five-Lined skink, (which I named Smaug) but he escaped for about 4 days, and I recaptured him, (thanks to Monster and Krispy) but how do you care for them? From the only two caresheets online, I determined they like to burrow/climb, love high temperatures, and love to eat. but is there anything else that you guys out there did? Did you use sand for the heavily burrowing animal? What kind of UVB bulbs did you use? Tell me in the replies how you cared for your American Five-Lined Skinks!

----------


## Xavier

Oh, and BTW, I know how to care for them, I was wondering if there was anything that the caresheets left out (they were very short caresheets)

----------


## Xavier

Nobody has any pointers?

----------


## Frogger00

> Nobody has any pointers?


Sorry, I've never owned skinks! Where are they from?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Xavier

> Sorry, I've never owned skinks! Where are they from?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


They are from the eastern side of north america

----------


## Frogger00

> They are from the eastern side of north america


Then what I would do is try to copy their natural habitat to the best of your ability, eliminating dangers of course. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Xavier

Oh, today I found another one,(A teenager, a little bit bigger than Smaug) which 
I named Behemoth. He is developing into a male, and Smaug looks like she may 
turn out into a female,(growing and keeping her stripes and tail color) so how 
easy are they to breed? I see videos on YouTube with the skinks breeding, so are 
they an easy species to breed?

----------

